# The Best Tv Series You Ever Watched?



## Remodeling Maidiac

1. Breaking Bad

2. Mash

3. Nova


----------



## Pop23

X-files

Scully be hot


----------



## Moonglow

You Bet Your Life.....


----------



## Noomi

MacGyver


----------



## TheOldSchool

South Park.  Nothing even comes close.  But I admit it's for a younger generation.

As for 2 and 3?

Scrubs got me through college with no cable.  I freaking love that show that's #2.

#3 has to be The Wire

Breaking Bad is up there in the top 10 though Gramps


----------



## Moonglow

TheOldSchool said:


> South Park.  Nothing even comes close.  But I admit it's for a younger generation.
> 
> As for 2 and 3?
> 
> Scrubs got me through college with no cable.  I freaking love that show that's #2.
> 
> #3 has to be The Wire
> 
> Breaking Bad is up there in the top 10 though Gramps


The South Park movie was great, beat the hell out of_ Star Whores_


----------



## TheOldSchool

OMG nvm what I just posted!

Jackass!  Tied for #1 with South Park!


----------



## Moonglow

TheOldSchool said:


> South Park.  Nothing even comes close.  But I admit it's for a younger generation.
> 
> As for 2 and 3?
> 
> Scrubs got me through college with no cable.  I freaking love that show that's #2.
> 
> #3 has to be The Wire
> 
> Breaking Bad is up there in the top 10 though Gramps


Why hasn't he put you on ignore?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Moonglow said:


> Why hasn't he put you on ignore?



We bonded over something once.  I forget what it was.  But gramps is the man


----------



## Moonglow

TheOldSchool said:


> OMG nvm what I just posted!
> 
> Jackass!  Tied for #1 with South Park!


I have watched South Park since they started the series, all my kids watched it and the movie was played at home when my youngest son was a toddler at the time, running around the house singing _Uncle Fucker_...


----------



## theDoctorisIn

The Wire.
Arrested Development.

It's only been one season so far, but True Detective might end up reaching the top of the list too.


----------



## Moonglow

TheOldSchool said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't he put you on ignore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We bonded over something once.  I forget what it was.  But gramps is the man
Click to expand...

You must have a tear drop tat like him...


----------



## n0spam4me

#1  Watch Mr. Wizard ( with Don Herbert ) The early ones produced without commercials.

#2 Captain Kangaroo (early ones produced without commercials) best kids TV ever!

and a close tie between the Twilight Zone & Science Fiction Theater.

There  are also random episodes of things such as Star Trek or Enterprise ( etc.... ) 
that are very good but for over-all quality, I'd say the above mentioned shows are the tops


----------



## Moonglow

I liked _Duck Man, Family Guy, The Simpsons.._


----------



## Mr. H.

In particular order...

All Creatures Great and Small

Combat

Star Trek

Runners up... In no particular order...

Captain Kangaroo

Mannix

My Name is Earl

The Sarah Silverman Show

Dream On


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Southpark was funny but they push the boundaries too much for my taste.

Anyhow, what you drinkin tonight?


----------



## Moonglow

Coke


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Mr. H. said:


> In particular order...
> 
> All Creatures Great and Small
> 
> Combat
> 
> Star Trek
> 
> Runners up... In no particular order...
> 
> Captain Kangaroo
> 
> Mannix
> 
> My Name is Earl
> 
> The Sarah Silverman Show
> 
> Dream On


Beam me up, just make sure Sarah Silverman isn't there lol


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Noomi said:


> MacGyver


I've never seen a single episode. I did like him as the captain of the Enterprise, just didn't really care for the show


----------



## Moonglow

Grampa Murked U said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> In particular order...
> 
> All Creatures Great and Small
> 
> Combat
> 
> Star Trek
> 
> Runners up... In no particular order...
> 
> Captain Kangaroo
> 
> Mannix
> 
> My Name is Earl
> 
> The Sarah Silverman Show
> 
> Dream On
> 
> 
> 
> Beam me up, just make sure Sarah Silverman isn't there lol
Click to expand...


You don't like big butts on Jewish princesses?


----------



## Harry Dresden

comedy?.....drama?.....sci fy?.....there are actually quite a few....


----------



## skye

The best series I have ever watched .............. I Claudius

Oh My Lord how good was that ..have you ever heard of it there in US my darlings?

The Roman Empire ....you know?  ....made by the BBC ...lots of culture....not your usual Kardashians shit...

anyway...that's my fab.


----------



## Noomi

Grampa Murked U said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> MacGyver
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a single episode. I did like him as the captain of the Enterprise, just didn't really care for the show
Click to expand...


I liked Stargate as well. not as much as MacGyver though.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Grampa Murked U said:


> Southpark was funny but they push the boundaries too much for my taste.
> 
> Anyhow, what you drinkin tonight?



I have a few Heinikens (sp?) in the fridge but that'll be it.  I had to cancel work tomorrow b/c I'm sick.  Enough to not be around clients but not enough to be in bed.  So anyways... let me go crack em open!!!!!


----------



## Harry Dresden

theDoctorisIn said:


> The Wire.
> Arrested Development.
> 
> It's only been one season so far, but True Detective might end up reaching the top of the list too.


Colin Farrel and Vince Vaughn will be in the next one....


----------



## Moonglow

skye said:


> The best series I have ever watched .............. I Claudius
> 
> Oh My Lord how good was that ..have you ever heard of it there in US my darlings?
> 
> The Roman Empire ....you know?  ....made by the BBC ...lots of culture....not your usual Kardashians shit...
> 
> anyway...that's my fab.



It was the first program I ever watched on VHS tapes at college..1980, made  Derek Jacobi, John Hurt into stars..


----------



## GWV5903

1. Soprano's

2. Deadwood

3. CSI


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Harry Dresden said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Wire.
> Arrested Development.
> 
> It's only been one season so far, but True Detective might end up reaching the top of the list too.
> 
> 
> 
> Colin Farrel and Vince Vaughn will be in the next one....
Click to expand...


I heard. I like Vince Vaughn, and I have a grudging respect for Colin Farrell. So it should be pretty good.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Grampa Murked U said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> MacGyver
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a single episode. I did like him as the captain of the Enterprise, just didn't really care for the show
Click to expand...

the wrong actor Gramps.....


----------



## Rikurzhen

The Dick Van Dyke Show.

Comedy which holds up across a 50 year generation gap and which can be appreciated today because it isn't contextualized by the fads of the moment is very rare.

I Love Lucy is another such show. Timeless.

I'm suspicious of Best Shows which almost always happen to be recent shows. I suspect that judgments get influenced by memory distortions.

Gilligan's Island can't be matched for innocent, zany fun. Everything about that show is smaltzy but somehow it works and it holds up. Oh Gilligan, you did it again.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Harry Dresden said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> MacGyver
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a single episode. I did like him as the captain of the Enterprise, just didn't really care for the show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the wrong actor Gramps.....
Click to expand...

More proof that I've never seen it lol


----------



## Moonglow

Rikurzhen said:


> The Dick Van Dyke Show.
> 
> Comedy which holds up across a 50 year generation gap and which can be appreciated today because it isn't contextualized by the fads of the moment is very rare.
> 
> I Love Lucy is another such show. Timeless.
> 
> I'm suspicious of Best Shows which almost always happen to be recent shows. I suspect that judgments get influenced by memory distortions.
> 
> Gilligan's Island can't be matched for innocent, zany fun. Everything about that show is smaltzy but somehow it works and it holds up. Oh Gilligan, you did it again.


Except for the rescue movie...


----------



## depotoo

MacGyver, Dr. Welby, Alf, NCIS, Bob Hope Show, Bing Crosby Show, Bill Cosby Show, Dr. Kildare,  Doris Day Show, Sea Hunt


----------



## Moonglow

What!? Nobody liked_ Flipper_?


----------



## skye

Moonglow said:


> What!? Nobody liked_ Flipper_?




YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS Flipper Flipper Flipperrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!!!LOL


----------



## depotoo

Moonglow said:


> What!? Nobody liked_ Flipper_?


Oooops, add Flipper to mine as well!


----------



## skye

LOL!


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> 1. Breaking Bad
> 
> 2. Mash
> 
> 3. Nova



1. Wire
2. Jericho (loved the show)
3. Game of Thrones
4. Walking Dead
5. Rome
6. SOA
7. OZ
8. Sopranos
9. Seinfeld
10. Friends
11. Curb Your Enthusiasm
12. Spartacus


----------



## Rikurzhen

skye said:


> LOL!



Never saw it. Should I add it to my must watch list in order to boost my cultural literacy? I hear people talking about the Brady Bunch and the Six Million Dollar Man but never hear Flipper. I just looked it up, about a dolphin. So what was great about it?


----------



## GHook93

TheOldSchool said:


> South Park.  Nothing even comes close.  But I admit it's for a younger generation.
> 
> As for 2 and 3?
> 
> Scrubs got me through college with no cable.  I freaking love that show that's #2.
> 
> #3 has to be The Wire
> 
> Breaking Bad is up there in the top 10 though Gramps



The Wire was and still is the best show on TV. It was cancelled way to early!


----------



## skye

Nobody in America is interested in the Roman Empire??????????

I am leaving the room in disgust!

My God..... what a bunch we have here....


----------



## TheOldSchool

GHook93 said:


> The Wire was and still is the best show on TV. It was cancelled way to early!



I don't think it was!

I think that was just its time to end!  It was a freaking masterpiece I don't know where else they could've gone with it!

After this... the last episodes didn't even matter to me anymore!


Omar is the best character I've ever seen on a T.V. show.  He passed the torch and the series had to end.

The final scene with Jimmy was amazing though


----------



## Noomi

Harry Dresden said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> MacGyver
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a single episode. I did like him as the captain of the Enterprise, just didn't really care for the show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the wrong actor Gramps.....
Click to expand...


I hope he wasn't thinking of the bald dude...


----------



## skye

Omar?



whos dat?


----------



## Rikurzhen

GHook93 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Breaking Bad
> 
> 2. Mash
> 
> 3. Nova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Wire
> 2. Jericho (loved the show)
> 3. Game of Thrones
> 4. Walking Dead
> 5. Rome
> 6. SOA
> 7. OZ
> 8. Sopranos
> 9. Seinfeld
> 10. Friends
> 11. Curb Your Enthusiasm
> 12. Spartacus
Click to expand...


I wanted to like Jericho, I thought it was an interesting premise - how a town survives after a nuclear war - and then they added all that conspiracy jazz about evil corporations setting off nuclear bombs in America for some reason (probably profit) and I lost interest from the stupidity of it.

Idiot writers did that same with that show Revolution - civilization is destroyed. Wow, that should be chock full of drama. Instead some conspiracy about magical powers which shut off electricity and a whole bunch of sword fighting. I lasted only a few episodes.


----------



## skye

oh my...oh my.... I want to say so many things....... so many....


but I won't


----------



## TheOldSchool

skye said:


> Omar?
> 
> 
> 
> whos dat?



You don't know?


----------



## Rikurzhen

skye said:


> oh my...oh my.... I want to say so many things....... so many....
> 
> 
> but I won't


Go for it. Everything I write is open for criticism. Let's chat.


----------



## skye

you are not not offend your borthers and sisters.

nope

nope

hold me put some .... ...tape on my mouth.... 

not to offend a soul.


----------



## skye

Rikurzhen said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh my...oh my.... I want to say so many things....... so many....
> 
> 
> but I won't
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it. Everything I write is open for criticism. Let's chat.
Click to expand...



I can't   

I simply can not

hurt?  brothers and sisters?

I know its easy..... but no...I can not

I can't

no hurting my brothers and sisters ...no


----------



## skye

I would do it.... sometimes i feel so angry..... but no no no

I believe in Karma

the Law of Karma. rules what you do you receive .... so Love is my law.... I want only Love in my life...

sorry but that;s how it is!


----------



## Rikurzhen

skye said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh my...oh my.... I want to say so many things....... so many....
> 
> 
> but I won't
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it. Everything I write is open for criticism. Let's chat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't
> 
> I simply can not
> 
> hurt?  brothers and sisters?
> 
> I know its easy..... but no...I can not
> 
> I can't
> 
> no hurting my brothers and sisters ...no
Click to expand...


Quit being such a tease. Now you're getting me all hot and bothered with your playing hard to get act.


----------



## skye

It's nice to be a tease....good healthy fun.....


----------



## Rikurzhen

skye said:


> It's nice to be a tease....good healthy fun.....



Can you beat this though?


----------



## skye

Easy .....so easy............too easy...


----------



## skye

I still prefer Claudius though.... I do


----------



## Yarddog

I kinda liked WKRP in Cincinati back in the day


----------



## Rikurzhen

skye said:


> I still prefer Claudius though.... I do


I have the DVD but I've never gotten around to watching it. I did watch the original BBC House of Cards though.


----------



## skye

Rikurzhen said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer Claudius though.... I do
> 
> 
> 
> I have the DVD but I've never gotten around to watching it. I did watch the original BBC House of Cards though.
Click to expand...



Cool...... now ...do you like Bangles? do you like "Eternal Flame"?   do you?  I do


----------



## Zander

1) Sopranos
2)Game of Thrones
3) Downton Abbey
4) Breaking Bad
5) Frasier
6) Star Trek TNG
7) Star Trek DS9 and Star Trek Voyager
8) Farscape
9) Lillyhammer
10) the $6 Million dollar man and the bionic woman


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

Pop23 said:


> X-files
> 
> Scully be hot



Yea baby, she be hot.


----------



## Rikurzhen

skye said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer Claudius though.... I do
> 
> 
> 
> I have the DVD but I've never gotten around to watching it. I did watch the original BBC House of Cards though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cool...... now ...do you like Bangles? do you like "Eternal Flame"?   do you?  I do
Click to expand...


Sorry, never heard of the Bangles. I was too busy growing up. I'm filling in my cultural literacy by starting way back in time and moving forward. In terms of women artists I like the chicks who can belt out a tune. Hey, I did like "The Commitments" though.


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer Claudius though.... I do
> 
> 
> 
> I have the DVD but I've never gotten around to watching it. I did watch the original BBC House of Cards though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cool...... now ...do you like Bangles? do you like "Eternal Flame"?   do you?  I do
Click to expand...




yah they are hot


----------



## I.P.Freely

The Boys from the Black Stuff, its about how Liverpool survived under the draconian jack boots of the witch thatcher.


----------



## skye

skye said:


> Easy .....so easy............too easy...





Susanna ... that's my name too .....I do .like her voice!......very nice!


----------



## Two Thumbs

All in the family
Kojak  (Who loves ya baby)
Sesame street


----------



## Vandalshandle

Northern Exposure


----------



## Rikurzhen

Two Thumbs said:


> All in the family
> Kojak  (Who loves ya baby)
> Sesame street



A few years back I watched two old cop shows - Hawaii Five-O and Mission Impossible. Both held up pretty well.


----------



## Politico

Grampa Murked U said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> MacGyver
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a single episode. I did like him as the captain of the Enterprise, just didn't really care for the show
Click to expand...

Speaking of drinking. Which Enterprise exactly did Richard Dean Anderson command?


----------



## boedicca

skye said:


> The best series I have ever watched .............. I Claudius
> 
> Oh My Lord how good was that ..have you ever heard of it there in US my darlings?
> 
> The Roman Empire ....you know?  ....made by the BBC ...lots of culture....not your usual Kardashians shit...
> 
> anyway...that's my fab.




This is the best miniseries ever!    The cast is fabulous with a script worthy of their talents.


----------



## Geaux4it

In Living Color


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Millennium

True Detective

Ray Donovan


----------



## rightwinger

In no particular order

1. Seinfeld
2. All in the Family
3. Twilight Zone
4. MASH
5. The Wire
6. NYPD Blue
7. Game of Thrones


----------



## GHook93

Moonglow said:


> Coke



He didn't ask what you were sniffing, he said drinking!


----------



## GHook93

Opps I forgot the Americans (amazing show!) and the Vikings (another will be classic)!

I know people love Breaking Bad and True Blood, but I never seen either of those shows.



GHook93 said:


> [
> 1. Wire
> 2. Jericho (loved the show)
> 3. Game of Thrones
> 4. Walking Dead
> 5. Rome
> 6. SOA
> 6a. Vikings
> 6b. Americans
> 7. OZ
> 8. Sopranos
> 9. Seinfeld
> 10. Friends
> 11. Curb Your Enthusiasm
> 12. Spartacus


----------



## Pennywise

BREAKING BAD is so far beyond any other writing/acting/production I have ever seen. The next best would be X-FILES. 

The funny thing is, great writing is not brain surgery. A talented writer knows how to tell a story in an interesting way without talking down to his audience. Knowing people in the business, I know it's usually the producer who will completely fuck up a great idea.


----------



## GHook93

skye said:


> Nobody in America is interested in the Roman Empire??????????
> 
> I am leaving the room in disgust!
> 
> My God..... what a bunch we have here....



I think I stated Rome (which I liked, but it ended too soon) and Spartacus (many people hated this show, since was a lot of the same, but I enjoyed it)!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Geaux4it said:


> In Living Color


I like the Band, never saw the show


----------



## Samson

Grampa Murked U said:


> 1. Breaking Bad
> 
> 2. Mash
> 
> 3. Nova




Through early morning fog, I see visions of the things to be: The pains that are withheld for me.
I realize and I can see...that suicide is painless.
It brings on many changes and I can take or leave it if I please.


----------



## chikenwing

Gilligan's island,Beverly hillbillies


----------



## boedicca

Politico said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> MacGyver
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a single episode. I did like him as the captain of the Enterprise, just didn't really care for the show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of drinking. Which Enterprise exactly did Richard Dean Anderson command?
Click to expand...



He was on Stargate, not Star Trek.


----------



## Pennywise

chikenwing said:


> Gilligan's island,Beverly hillbillies



They broadcast TV in COLOR now.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Downton Abbey
Game of Thrones
West Wing
Breaking Bad
Deadwood
Dexter
Rome
The Walking Dead
Six Feet Under
Newsroom
Arrested Development 

I haven't seen The Sopranos or finished watching True Detective.

I couldn't get into The Wire, Dead Like Me, or Mad Men.

It is the Golden Era of TV currently and these shows are far better than most of what Hollywood puts out these days.

I would net rep @GHook93 for Friends if I could, I mean, c'mon!


----------



## High_Gravity

Grampa Murked U said:


> 1. Breaking Bad
> 
> 2. Mash
> 
> 3. Nova


 
The Wire, Breaking Bad and Prison Break.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> MacGyver
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a single episode. I did like him as the captain of the Enterprise, just didn't really care for the show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of drinking. Which Enterprise exactly did Richard Dean Anderson command?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He was on Stargate, not Star Trek.
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

I also loved Resuce me, I didn't include Walking Dead or Sons of Anarchy because they are still on the air.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Park.  Nothing even comes close.  But I admit it's for a younger generation.
> 
> As for 2 and 3?
> 
> Scrubs got me through college with no cable.  I freaking love that show that's #2.
> 
> #3 has to be The Wire
> 
> Breaking Bad is up there in the top 10 though Gramps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wire was and still is the best show on TV. It was cancelled way to early!
Click to expand...

 
I agree the show definently had more to give, they could have went for 7 or 8 seasons and I wish they did.


----------



## AquaAthena

Grampa Murked U said:


> 1. Breaking Bad
> 
> 2. Mash
> 
> 3. Nova


----------



## boedicca

Samson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> MacGyver
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a single episode. I did like him as the captain of the Enterprise, just didn't really care for the show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of drinking. Which Enterprise exactly did Richard Dean Anderson command?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He was on Stargate, not Star Trek.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I don't wear glasses.

I'm with Skye on "I Claudius".

Other favorites (I tend to prefer miniseries)
- Game of Thrones
- The Borgias (worth it just to see Jeremy Irons chew up the scenery)
- The Kennedys (surprisingly well done)
- The Thorn Birds
- Firefly
- Babylon 5
- Breaking Bad

And guilty pleasures:
- The Tudors
- Dynasty
- LA Law
- Lost Girl


----------



## Harry Dresden

GHook93 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Breaking Bad
> 
> 2. Mash
> 
> 3. Nova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Wire
> 2. Jericho (loved the show)
> 3. Game of Thrones
> 4. Walking Dead
> 5. Rome
> 6. SOA
> 7. OZ
> 8. Sopranos
> 9. Seinfeld
> 10. Friends
> 11. Curb Your Enthusiasm
> 12. Spartacus
Click to expand...

7 out of those 12.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> MacGyver
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a single episode. I did like him as the captain of the Enterprise, just didn't really care for the show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of drinking. Which Enterprise exactly did Richard Dean Anderson command?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He was on Stargate, not Star Trek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't wear glasses.
> 
> I'm with Skye on "I Claudius".
> 
> Other favorites (I tend to prefer miniseries)
> - Game of Thrones
> - The Borgias (worth it just to see Jeremy Irons chew up the scenery)
> - The Kennedys (surprisingly well done)
> - The Thorn Birds
> - Firefly
> - Babylon 5
> - Breaking Bad
> 
> And guilty pleasures:
> - The Tudors
> - Dynasty
> - LA Law
> - Lost Girl
Click to expand...

5 out of those.....


----------



## R.C. Christian

Mash
3's company
Breaking Bad
The Walking Dead
Twilight Zone


----------



## Harry Dresden

Zander said:


> 1) Sopranos
> 2)Game of Thrones
> 3) Downton Abbey
> 4) Breaking Bad
> 5) Frasier
> 6) Star Trek TNG
> 7) Star Trek DS9 and Star Trek Voyager
> 8) Farscape
> 9) Lillyhammer
> 10) the $6 Million dollar man and the bionic woman


7 of those.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

R.C. Christian said:


> Mash
> 3's company
> Breaking Bad
> The Walking Dead
> Twilight Zone


2 out of those....


----------



## boedicca

Harry Dresden said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Sopranos
> 2)Game of Thrones
> 3) Downton Abbey
> 4) Breaking Bad
> 5) Frasier
> 6) Star Trek TNG
> 7) Star Trek DS9 and Star Trek Voyager
> 8) Farscape
> 9) Lillyhammer
> 10) the $6 Million dollar man and the bionic woman
> 
> 
> 
> 7 of those.....
Click to expand...



Farscape and Lillyhammer, for sure!

The first couple of seasons for Downton Abbey, but it really jumped the shark after Sybil died.


----------



## Desperado

Yarddog said:


> I kinda liked WKRP in Cincinati back in the day


Agreed ...."WKRP"  The Thanksgiving Episode with the Flying Turkeys is outstanding
The "Taxi" episode where Rev Jim takes his driving test and the "My Name is Earl" cops parody
are in my book the 3 funniest  situation comedies ever made.


----------



## Nosmo King

depotoo said:


> MacGyver, Dr. Welby, Alf, NCIS, Bob Hope Show, Bing Crosby Show, Bill Cosby Show, Dr. Kildare,  Doris Day Show, Sea Hunt


Props for Sea Hunt!

My brother and I used to call that show "Man Swim"!


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> MacGyver
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a single episode. I did like him as the captain of the Enterprise, just didn't really care for the show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of drinking. Which Enterprise exactly did Richard Dean Anderson command?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He was on Stargate, not Star Trek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't wear glasses.
Click to expand...

 
I didn't notice the glasses until you pointed them out


----------



## rightwinger

Nosmo King said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> MacGyver, Dr. Welby, Alf, NCIS, Bob Hope Show, Bing Crosby Show, Bill Cosby Show, Dr. Kildare,  Doris Day Show, Sea Hunt
> 
> 
> 
> Props for Sea Hunt!
> 
> My brother and I used to call that show "Man Swim"!
Click to expand...

 
There goes that guy cutting off Mikes air hose again


----------



## Samson

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a single episode. I did like him as the captain of the Enterprise, just didn't really care for the show
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of drinking. Which Enterprise exactly did Richard Dean Anderson command?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He was on Stargate, not Star Trek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't wear glasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't notice the glasses until you pointed them out
Click to expand...


The Orange Lanyard is distracting.


----------



## Alex.

CrusaderFrank said:


> Millennium
> 
> True Detective
> 
> Ray Donovan




I was losing interest in Ray Donovan until this episode and things started to pick up


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Alex. said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millennium
> 
> True Detective
> 
> Ray Donovan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was losing interest in Ray Donovan until this episode and things started to pick up
Click to expand...


Liev directed that episode too...awesome work


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I have a lot of favorite shows, but I guess that the best one in my opinion is 7th Heaven.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Alex.

CrusaderFrank said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Millennium
> 
> True Detective
> 
> Ray Donovan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was losing interest in Ray Donovan until this episode and things started to pick up
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liev directed that episode too...awesome work
Click to expand...

Yes that is why it turned around for me. He put it all out for that episode and the series has momentum.


----------



## n0spam4me

n0spam4me said:


> #1  Watch Mr. Wizard ( with Don Herbert ) The early ones produced without commercials.
> 
> #2 Captain Kangaroo (early ones produced without commercials) best kids TV ever!
> 
> and a close tie between the Twilight Zone & Science Fiction Theater.
> 
> There  are also random episodes of things such as Star Trek or Enterprise ( etc.... )
> that are very good but for over-all quality, I'd say the above mentioned shows are the tops



and last but not least - Capital Critters, the mouse named Berkeley!  Priceless!


----------



## JOSweetHeart

OK I feel bad that I didn't name my other favorites since I do love them too so here they all are.   

Full House
Family Matters
Step By Step 
Home Improvement
Reba
Saved By The Bell
Perfect Strangers
The Dinosaurs
7th Heaven 
Walker: Texas Ranger
Everybody Loves Raymond
Baby Daddy
The Last Man Standing
Blue Bloods

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Mustang

Laverne & Shirley Meet the Three Stooges.


----------



## LoneLaugher

As a kid: The Munsters and The Adams Family
As a pre-teen: Mork and Mindy, All in The Family, and Columbo
As a teenager: Hill Street Blues, The A Team
As a college student: Saturday Night Live, Kato-chan Ken-chan ( Japan )
As an adult: The Sopranos, South Park, Curb Your Enthusiasm
Recent or current: True Detectives, House of Lies, Boardwalk Empire, Game Of Thrones, Tosh.0 and Ridiculousness


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> 1. Breaking Bad
> 
> 2. Mash
> 
> 3. Nova



I haven't seen the Breaking Bad.

But my list goes as:
The Wire, GoT, Americans (this show is awesome), Walking Dead (I am upset with the current season, but I still love the show), Seinfeld, Friends, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Rome and Jericho (yes these last two only lasted 2 short seasons, but I loved those shows), Sons of Anarchy, Sopranos and Viking (one of my favs at the moment).


----------



## High_Gravity

You need to watch Breaking Bad bro, its amazing.


----------



## n0spam4me

Watching TV is like painting over your third eye - - - Bill Hicks


----------



## longknife

Okay, so I'm not an intellectual as so many here claim to be. I enjoy watching The Tube and there are a lot of shows I enjoy, not for just the entertainment value but sometimes learning new things and getting ideas for story telling.

As a writer, characters play an important role in my craft and I find myself interested in how they are created and what roles they play.

I like the deputy marshall in Justified.
Gibbs on NCIS is great
Always enjoy Castle
And am finding I like the role of Secretary of State on Madam Secretary.


----------



## featherlite

Was it Living Color or SNL that did a spoof on Bobby Brown. He was wearing those parachute pants singing "Cant touch this" and got all tangled up in his pants. It was toooo funny. lol


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Millennium

Breaking Bad

True Detective


----------



## edthecynic

Kung Fu
The Prisoner
Married: With Children


----------



## AquaAthena

Grampa Murked U said:


> 1. Breaking Bad
> 
> 2. Mash
> 
> 3. Nova




Breaking Bad

The Sopranos

The Americans ( now into it's third season, as of two weeks ago ) this one is my favorite.


----------



## longknife

edthecynic said:


> Kung Fu
> The Prisoner
> Married: With Children



Can't think of the full name of the guy who played the lead on Kung Fu but he was the most wooden actor ever.


----------



## rightwinger

longknife said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kung Fu
> The Prisoner
> Married: With Children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't think of the full name of the guy who played the lead on Kung Fu but he was the most wooden actor ever.
Click to expand...

 David Carridine


----------



## edthecynic

longknife said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kung Fu
> The Prisoner
> Married: With Children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't think of the full name of the guy who played the lead on Kung Fu but he was the most wooden actor ever.
Click to expand...

David Carradine

He was playing a Buddhist monk who had his emotions in complete control, so in essence you are saying he played his character perfectly. There was one show where he had to fight himself as a highly animated sinister alter ego, who was laughing as he did his evil deeds, the exact opposite of his stoic monk persona.


----------



## edthecynic

rightwinger said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kung Fu
> The Prisoner
> Married: With Children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't think of the full name of the guy who played the lead on Kung Fu but he was the most wooden actor ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David Carridine
Click to expand...

You beat me to it!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

AquaAthena said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Breaking Bad
> 
> 2. Mash
> 
> 3. Nova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Bad
> 
> The Sopranos
> 
> The Americans ( now into it's third season, as of two weeks ago ) this one is my favorite.
Click to expand...


The Americans is about Jake Starkey, correct?


----------



## Politico

CrusaderFrank said:


> Millennium
> 
> Breaking Bad
> 
> True Detective


Went back a whole ten years for that list did ya?


----------



## strollingbones

just finished the slap....not the nbc one but the oz one...excellent...i bet the nbc remake will suck

just started breaking bad.....

orange is the new black is excellent


----------



## n0spam4me

There was a time when the Networks allotted Captain Kangaroo & Mr. Wizard ( Don Herbert ) a half hour without commercials in order to provide kids with quality TV without interruption for selling crap.  When that bit went away, TV truly became the VAST WASTELAND that it currently is.  Complete with "science" programing that as much as expresses 2+2=5 .... 
Thank U very much GREED INC.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Paramount's_ Friday the 13th: the Series_


----------



## Muhammed

The First 48


----------



## Shrimpbox

I am not alone, thank you edo, yes to Married with Children

The Rocky and Bullwinkle Show, especially Mr. Peabody 

And I watched enough episodes of  Law and Order that it better be good for something


----------



## theDoctorisIn

edthecynic said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kung Fu
> The Prisoner
> Married: With Children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't think of the full name of the guy who played the lead on Kung Fu but he was the most wooden actor ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David Carradine
> 
> He was playing a Buddhist monk who had his emotions in complete control, so in essence you are saying he played his character perfectly. There was one show where he had to fight himself as a highly animated sinister alter ego, who was laughing as he did his evil deeds, the exact opposite of his stoic monk persona.
Click to expand...


You know he didn't know any Kung Fu when he was cast?

In the beginning, he faked it, using his dance training.


----------



## HUGGY

Ken Burns created some fantastic documentaries for PBS..The Civil War etc...


----------



## B. Kidd

Justified

True Detective

F Troop


----------



## longknife

B. Kidd said:


> Justified
> 
> True Detective
> 
> F Troop


Totally agree with Justified. Kind sad to know this is the final season.


----------



## Borillar

Wagon Train
Rawhide
The Fugitive 
The invaders 
Star Trek
Hill Street Blues
Star Trek TNG
Babylon 5
Jericho 
Breaking Bad


----------



## Borillar

Forgot a few others...
Bonanza 
Little House on the Prairie 
Lucy


----------



## edthecynic

theDoctorisIn said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kung Fu
> The Prisoner
> Married: With Children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't think of the full name of the guy who played the lead on Kung Fu but he was the most wooden actor ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David Carradine
> 
> He was playing a Buddhist monk who had his emotions in complete control, so in essence you are saying he played his character perfectly. There was one show where he had to fight himself as a highly animated sinister alter ego, who was laughing as he did his evil deeds, the exact opposite of his stoic monk persona.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know he didn't know any Kung Fu when he was cast?
> 
> In the beginning, he faked it, using his dance training.
Click to expand...

I did not choose it for the fight scenes, but rather for the flashback scenes to his Buddhist philosophical training.


----------



## chikenwing

Beverly hillbillies,and Andy Griffith's show


----------



## chikenwing

Oh and The twilight zone Rod was a home town guy!


----------



## Ringel05

Generally the commercials, even the bad ones are more entertaining than the vast majority of TV series shows........


----------



## Iceweasel

1. Breaking Bad
2. Justified
3. Seinfeld
4. Sopranos


----------



## Synthaholic

_*The Best TV Series You Ever Watched?*_


Deadwood


----------



## Toro

Breaking Bad.

Best.  Show.  Ever.

I'm enjoying Better Call Saul.


----------



## Synthaholic

Synthaholic said:


> _*The Best TV Series You Ever Watched?*_
> 
> 
> Deadwood


Actually, I change my choice:  The Andy Griffith Show.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Andy Griffith is way up there. A feel good show, and for that it is excellent. 
When I was a kid I sooooooooo loved Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom. Man I loved that show.


----------



## longknife

I know it's not a dramatic series but has been on the air for a very long time - Sunday Morning on CBS A great show with a lot of good information.


----------



## Annie

Upstairs. Downstairs (the 70's version)
The Man From UNCLE
Roots
All In The Family
The Rockford Files
NCIS


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Annie said:


> Upstairs. Downstairs (the 70's version)
> The Man From UNCLE
> Roots
> All In The Family
> The Rockford Files
> NCIS



I use to love Rockford Files, I was 9-15 years old when it was on. 
When I have seen the show today two things happen...one nostalgia when seeing things that existed back then (such as those ridiculous ashtray stands everyone had in their living rooms)





As well as the horrendous clothing styles. The 1970's has got to be the indisputable decade of bad taste.
I mean - c'mon...men wore high heels...need I say more?


----------



## chikenwing

iamwhatiseem said:


> Andy Griffith is way up there. A feel good show, and for that it is excellent.
> When I was a kid I sooooooooo loved Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom. Man I loved that show.


Never missed one,great shw,sunday night line up,wild kingdom,my favorite martian, Disney's show,and I dream of Genie.


----------



## HenryBHough

1.  Life Is Worth Living (anyone else old enough to remember that?)

2.  Martin Kane, Private Eye.  Simple sets; fine acting, artful stories

3.  You'll Never Get Rich.  I think Mel Brooks was one of the writers but they never really let him loose.


----------



## chikenwing

Start knocking the cob webs loose and many great show come to mind,Perry Mason,my three son,the beaver,Mister Ed was way cool.Andy Griffith show I still think was the best,its timesess.


----------



## Synthaholic

iamwhatiseem said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upstairs. Downstairs (the 70's version)
> The Man From UNCLE
> Roots
> All In The Family
> The Rockford Files
> NCIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use to love Rockford Files, I was 9-15 years old when it was on.
> When I have seen the show today two things happen...one nostalgia when seeing things that existed back then (such as those ridiculous ashtray stands everyone had in their living rooms)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as the horrendous clothing styles. The 1970's has got to be the indisputable decade of bad taste.
> I mean - c'mon...men wore high heels...need I say more?
Click to expand...

I still have one of those smoked glass ashtrays somewhere, but not the stand.

And I once owned a pair of 6 inch heel, 4 inch platform boots.  You could not walk in grass in those things!


----------



## MaryL

Star trek. And Route 66.


----------



## Shrimpbox

Man you guys keep going so far into the past you are going to break the way back machine. Yes to the Rockford files. I loved the episodes that Isaac Hayes played in where he would always call Rockford  "Rockfish". Man from Uncle with Ilya kuriacken if we are going to go that far back how about the Outer Limits and one of the last war shows, Combat. And of course the old Sunday night mainstay, Bonanza!


----------



## n0spam4me

wow
man
how about Tom Terrific Cartoons?

or for that matter _*Beany and Cecil*_


----------



## kflaux

Shrimpbox said:


> Man you guys keep going so far into the past you are going to break the way back machine.


Oh, I can go back farther than that.

How about The Avengers, esp. with Diana Rigg (of course).

Smart, stylish, plenty of droll humor, and often some really well-thought-out plots.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

JOSweetHeart said:


> OK I feel bad that I didn't name my other favorites since I do love them too so here they all are.
> 
> Full House
> Family Matters
> Step By Step
> Home Improvement
> Reba
> Saved By The Bell
> Perfect Strangers
> The Dinosaurs
> 7th Heaven
> Walker: Texas Ranger
> Everybody Loves Raymond
> Baby Daddy
> The Last Man Standing
> Blue Bloods


I am adding one more to my list: The Glades.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Roadrunner

CIVILIZATION

Kenneth Clark


----------



## longknife

JOSweetHeart said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I feel bad that I didn't name my other favorites since I do love them too so here they all are.
> 
> Full House
> Family Matters
> Step By Step
> Home Improvement
> Reba
> Saved By The Bell
> Perfect Strangers
> The Dinosaurs
> 7th Heaven
> Walker: Texas Ranger
> Everybody Loves Raymond
> Baby Daddy
> The Last Man Standing
> Blue Bloods
> 
> 
> 
> I am adding one more to my list: The Glades.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly
Click to expand...


I loved that show and was really sorry to see it cancelled.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I never watched the show when it was on, I am now ashamed to admit, but I saw the boy who is in the show, Uriah Shelton that is, in another project of his, the film of his named Lifted that is, and so I got the first two seasons of The Glades for Christmas and I am about to finish the first one. As soon as I can, I am going to get the rest. Could the lead actor have been any more of a babe!!!   

God bless you and him and Uriah always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Original Battlestar Galactica. Superior visual effects to the cgi-laden remake and not nearly as dark.


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> 1. Breaking Bad
> 
> 2. Mash
> 
> 3. Nova



I tried the first 2 episode of breaking bad and hated it


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

GHook93 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Breaking Bad
> 
> 2. Mash
> 
> 3. Nova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Wire
> 2. Jericho (loved the show)
> 3. Game of Thrones
> 4. Walking Dead
> 5. Rome
> 6. SOA
> 7. OZ
> 8. Sopranos
> 9. Seinfeld
> 10. Friends
> 11. Curb Your Enthusiasm
> 12. Spartacus
Click to expand...


Revising:
1. Game of Thrones
2. Jericho
3. Wire
4. Curb your Enthusiasm
5. Dexter
6. Daredevil
7. Seinfeld 
8. Friends
9. Rome
10. Sopranos





Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## rightwinger

I have come to the conclusion that Game of Thrones is the best TV series ever made


----------



## Rocko

GHook93 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Breaking Bad
> 
> 2. Mash
> 
> 3. Nova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the first 2 episode of breaking bad and hated it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Stick with it. It’s gets so much better. Goat show.


----------



## rightwinger

GHook93 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Breaking Bad
> 
> 2. Mash
> 
> 3. Nova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the first 2 episode of breaking bad and hated it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


I watched the first season of Breaking Bad and was not overly impressed

By season two, I was hooked


----------



## Rocko

Breaking bad, curb your enthusiasm, Seinfeld


----------



## Geaux4it

1- Andy Griffith
2- Sons of Anarchy (A close second)

I really liked Justified but not my most favorite

-Geaux


----------



## Marion Morrison

1: Gunsmoke
2: South Park
3: Deadwood
4: The Twilight Zone
5: Seinfeld
6: Keeping Up Appearances
7: Curb your enthusiasm
8: Hill Street Blues
9: The Unit
10: I love Lucy
11: Sanford and Son
12: The Dukes of Hazzard
13: Cheers
14: Stargate
15: 24
16: Star Trek
17: Wanted: Dead or Alive
18: The Sopranos
19: The Young Ones
20: NCIS
21: JAG
22: Dr. Who

I stopped watching TV about 3 years ago when they started cramming homosexuality into every show in the prime-time slot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Smallville.


----------



## longknife

Marion Morrison said:


> 1: Gunsmoke
> 2: South Park
> 3: Deadwood
> 4: The Twilight Zone
> 5: Seinfeld
> 6: Keeping Up Appearances
> 7: Curb your enthusiasm
> *8: Hill Street Blues*
> 9: The Unit
> 10: I love Lucy
> 11: Sanford and Son
> 12: The Dukes of Hazzard
> 13: Cheers
> *14: Stargate*
> 15: 24
> *16: Star Trek*
> 17: Wanted: Dead or Alive
> 18: The Sopranos
> 19: The Young Ones
> *20: NCIS
> 21: JAG*
> 22: Dr. Who
> 
> I stopped watching TV about 3 years ago when they started cramming homosexuality into every show in the prime-time slot.



I highlighted mine.


----------



## Two Thumbs

as a kid

Nova

learned so much cool stuff from that show, and it was the only show I got to watch while I was grounded.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I'll add a few more.

Miami Vice

The Rockford Files

Mannix

The Dick Van Dyke show

The A-Team!

Three's Company

Starsky and Hutch


----------



## longknife

Marion Morrison said:


> I'll add a few more.
> 
> Miami Vice
> 
> The Rockford Files
> 
> Mannix
> 
> The Dick Van Dyke show
> 
> The A-Team!
> 
> Three's Company
> 
> Starsky and Hutch


Loved the Rockford Files and Mannix.

I watch Perry Mason, Matlock, and Diagnosis Murder every day


----------



## Synthaholic

Marion Morrison said:


> I stopped watching TV about 3 years ago when they started cramming homosexuality into every show in the prime-time slot.


Got tired of taking all of those impromptu cold showers, eh?


----------



## Bonzi

West Wing


----------



## Synthaholic

iamwhatiseem said:


>


We had one of those ashtrays, and I believe I still have the brown glass insert!


----------



## Synthaholic

Synthaholic said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Upstairs. Downstairs (the 70's version)
> The Man From UNCLE
> Roots
> All In The Family
> The Rockford Files
> NCIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use to love Rockford Files, I was 9-15 years old when it was on.
> When I have seen the show today two things happen...one nostalgia when seeing things that existed back then (such as those ridiculous ashtray stands everyone had in their living rooms)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as the horrendous clothing styles. The 1970's has got to be the indisputable decade of bad taste.
> I mean - c'mon...men wore high heels...need I say more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have one of those smoked glass ashtrays somewhere, but not the stand.
> 
> And I once owned a pair of 6 inch heel, 4 inch platform boots.  You could not walk in grass in those things!
Click to expand...

Oops.  I already said this back in 2015.


----------



## eddiew37

Grampa Murked U said:


> 1. Breaking Bad
> 
> 2. Mash
> 
> 3. Nova


orange is the new black
walking dead


----------



## longknife

I think the biggest sign of decay in California are the sides of the freeways. No longer green and trash free. Poorly maintained. No pride.


----------



## Missourian

Well,  I think I've read the whole thread,  and not one person named my all time favorite series...Lost.

Justified,  Firefly,  X-Files and NCIS round out my top five.

Breaking Bad is on Netflix,  going to have to give it a try,  and The Wire.


----------



## AquaAthena

Marion Morrison said:


> 1: Gunsmoke
> 2: South Park
> 3: Deadwood
> 4: The Twilight Zone
> 5: Seinfeld
> 6: Keeping Up Appearances
> 7: Curb your enthusiasm
> 8: Hill Street Blues
> 9: The Unit
> 10: I love Lucy
> 11: Sanford and Son
> 12: The Dukes of Hazzard
> 13: Cheers
> 14: Stargate
> 15: 24
> 16: Star Trek
> 17: Wanted: Dead or Alive
> 18: The Sopranos
> 19: The Young Ones
> 20: NCIS
> 21: JAG
> 22: Dr. Who
> 
> I stopped watching TV about 3 years ago when they started cramming homosexuality into every show in the prime-time slot.



Netflix is doing that BIG TIME lately and very sneakily.  Lots of naked people of the same sex having sex. Not watching is as often at all. Afraid to get into a movie I like only to see what I don't want to see. I don't even like to see heterosexuals getting it on.


----------



## Unkotare

Wild Wild West


----------



## AquaAthena

Northern Exposure

Ally McBeal

Masterpiece Theater, Upstairs Downstairs

Mad Men

Bloodline

Sopranos


----------



## AquaAthena

Missourian said:


> Well,  I think I've read the whole thread,  and not one person named my all time favorite series...Lost.
> 
> Justified,  Firefly,  X-Files and NCIS round out my top five.
> 
> Breaking Bad is on Netflix,  going to have to give it a try,  and The Wire.



Breaking Bad was well worth my time. Hope you find it so. I did get tired of all the green in every frame. It was manipulation in my opinion which is why I didn't list it on my list of faves. 

Good to see you,  Missourian.     Long time.


----------



## Unkotare

Manimal!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Sledge Hammer!

The Six Million dollar man

The Bionic Woman

Hardcastle & McCormick


----------



## longknife

Person of Interest

Amazing to watch the various subplots and expansions of characters.


----------



## Bonzi

It's not the best, but this new show, MINDHUNTER, is very good. 

We've seen 3 episodes, and we love it so far!


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> Manimal!


----------



## SeaGal

Oldie - Mash
Newer - Criminal Minds

Blue Bloods, close second.


----------



## petro

Breaking Bad.
Fargo.
And right now I can't get enough of Preacher.


----------



## Shrimpbox

This is so interesting. What you watch seems to be more revealing of who you are than other things you post.


----------



## K9Buck

Pablo Escobar: El Patrón del Mal (TV Mini-Series 2012– ) - IMDb


----------



## Borillar

Loved Breaking Bad, Babylon 5. Was getting into Jericho, but they cancelled it.


----------



## westwall

Grampa Murked U said:


> 1. Breaking Bad
> 
> 2. Mash
> 
> 3. Nova












Connections hosted by James Burke.  

The second season of Wiseguy with Kevin Spacey and Joan Severance as the bad guys.

Game of Thrones.


----------



## Esmeralda

Friends
Mayberry RFD
The Carol Burnett Show


----------



## Muhammed




----------



## gtopa1

Star Trek

Dr Who

Tombstone Territory

(Evidently as a 3yo I'd ask my parents to "put Tory on")

Can't remember a damn thing about it though.

Greg


----------



## longknife

Thanks for reminding me. 






Glued to the tv waiting for it to start.


----------



## GHook93

GHook93 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Breaking Bad
> 
> 2. Mash
> 
> 3. Nova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the first 2 episode of breaking bad and hated it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


I am on the final season of BB and while it is good, I don’t think it is great


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## longknife

Someone mentioned Blue Bloods. I've been watching reruns and like it. Thanks.


----------



## RWS

Here's a list of shows that come to mind as my favs. No particular order after Spartacus, which is definitely #1.

Spartacus
Game of Thrones
Fargo
Into the Badlands
X-Files (with Mulder)
Firefly
Battlestar Galactica (remake)
Dexter
Vikings
Louie
Star Trek (original)
... and many more.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

There have been a lot of great classic ones but this is my favorite.The prettiest actress on a tv show since Loni Anderson,Kristen Krueuk,Tom Welling as the lead actor who is so incredibly talented and believeable in the role but the casting of John Schneider -who i got to meet and took a photo with a few years ago, was just amazing as Jonathan Kent. some great stories and first class grade A acting from top to bottom with every star.just cant beat it. and I have seen a lot of great tv shows i watched over the years but this one is very special to me.you just cant beat this excellent cast here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Welling sure has not aged well at all.He is not sporting grey hairs.He sure has gone from being a good looking guy to being an old man now.He went from this-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







to THAT.yuck.





dont look like the same person one bit at all.


----------



## my2¢

Definitely without question......

​


----------



## GHook93

LA RAM FAN said:


> There have been a lot of great classic ones but this is my favorite.The prettiest actress on a tv show since Loni Anderson,Kristen Krueuk,Tom Welling as the lead actor who is so incredibly talented and believeable in the role but the casting of John Schneider -who i got to meet and took a photo with a few years ago, was just amazing as Jonathan Kent. some great stories and first class grade A acting from top to bottom with every star.just cant beat it. and I have seen a lot of great tv shows i watched over the years but this one is very special to me.you just cant beat this excellent cast here.



Looks like you have a gay crush on the Smallville actor


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Boss

I'm going to break my list down into "Old School" and "Modern." 

Old School:
1. Andy Griffith Show
2. Twilight Zone
3. Bonanza
4. Star Trek
5. Bewitched
6. Beverly Hillbillies
7. Batman
8. The Munsters
9. Rawhide
10. Outer Limits

Modern: 
1. Breaking Bad *-(Overall best series ever)
2. Fargo
3. Mad Men
4. Friends
5. Cheers
6. M*A*S*H
7. Happy Days
8. Dallas
9. Seinfeld
10. My Name is Earl

A few honorable mentions because they are not "US television." 

1. Peep Show (British)
2. Fresh Meat (British)
3. Trailer Park Boys (Canadian)
4. Friday Night Dinner (British)
5. The Inbetweeners (British)
6. Corner Gas (Canadian)


----------



## IsaacNewton

Nova
Sanford and Son
Seinfeld
The new Battlestar Gallactica series from 2003-2009. 

Many more as picking one or a few is impossible.


----------



## RWS

Can I add "all in the family" to my list before?

How did I forget it? Prob so many more too!


----------



## RWS

Put the Odd Couple in there too


----------



## LA RAM FAN

GHook93 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been a lot of great classic ones but this is my favorite.The prettiest actress on a tv show since Loni Anderson,Kristen Krueuk,Tom Welling as the lead actor who is so incredibly talented and believeable in the role but the casting of John Schneider -who i got to meet and took a photo with a few years ago, was just amazing as Jonathan Kent. some great stories and first class grade A acting from top to bottom with every star.just cant beat it. and I have seen a lot of great tv shows i watched over the years but this one is very special to me.you just cant beat this excellent cast here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you have a gay crush on the Smallville actor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


you can always be counted on to come and troll a thread shill.


----------

